# Mountain goat alert.............



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/mountain-goats-being-airlifted-national-171800177.html


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

All they need is a control hunt for a few days. Thatll save them gallons of chopper fuel!! And happy goat hunters too.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If I was a mountain goat I would be PISSED.

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

the National Park Service was quoted, saying: "We Aim to Pees"


----------



## FindANewSlant (Sep 4, 2018)

So the goal is complete removal?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Another example of the government causing a bigger problem trying to fix a problem


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

FindANewSlant said:


> So the goal is complete removal?


We never know what the government wants.
They just wildly strike out with whatever proposal comes up first.
And, as Tony wrote, it usually results in a worse mess than they already had.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Beautiful animals...I think they are one of the most regal looking animals out there.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Click to enlarge................................................................


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Several years ago the USDA decided to introduce elk back into the mountains around here and east Tennessee. Well the herds grew and are now a problem for the farmers. There are not enough natural predators of the elk so they just expand the herds and over populate. Now the USDA has come up with another great plan to help control the elk and that is to introduce cougars into the National Forest. Can any one else see a problem with this idea. Like we don't have enough trouble out of coyotes, feral dogs, bears, and stupid people. The elk have destroyed crops, tore up fences, even attacked and killed cattle. One farmer killed a elk that attacked and cause the death of his prize bull. North Carolina law states you can use deadly force to protect your live stock. It took a 2 year court battle between the federal and state government for him to be out from under the threat of prison time.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Tony, here in Ga back in the early 90s DNR released several pairs of Mt lions in three different areas of the state. One wound up in a backyard by lake Sinclair aND was scaring the shit out of lots of folks. When you ask dnr about this now it's a total deniel!! Our war on deer is from the insurance company's paying out thru the ass with deer car accidents and this was suppose to help.. They brought in yotes from texas also. They deny that too. Do you have an elk season up there?? Good grief,,,, with elk that close I sure hope grizzly don't come back east!!!!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Next year they are to have a lottery for tags but I am betting every one who wins a tag is connected to the government.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You think you have an elk problem? Hah!

Two young bull elk just swam over to this island from the mainland.
They've been moving around the island, no doubt looking for young cows.
Boy, are they outta luck!

They came into our neighborhood about two weeks ago.
I could tell because our corn-cob deer feeder was pulled all the way out of the ground, and one of its hefty, cob-holding screws was bent way out of shape.
Even the largest island buck can't do that...and wouldn't: They're too polite.

The elk kept that up for about a week, and then they moved on.
I'm happy that they left before I'd've had to re-weld the cob screws.
Anyway, there isn't a cow elk anywhere around here. Deer we got. Elk, not so much.

We did have a black bear, who swam over from the mainland, last year.
We islanders were glad to see him, just for the sheer variety of it.
But he started getting into garbage, and found his way into a cabin kitchen, so the DNR trapped him and sent him back to the mainland.
We were all sad to see him go.

We have a plague of inbred deer. And they're all used to people, too. They've come to downright _expect_ an apple from you.
And they are truly spooked by oncoming headlights, morning and evening, during their move-around time.
If we see an island car with a bent fender or a cracked windshield, we know that another deer has gone to his or her reward.

We never use guns to hunt our island deer.
All you need is an apple and a hammer.

Maybe it'd work on the elk, too...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve I will supply you with the apples hammer and video tape you seeing if it will work. Of course the bull elk killed a 2,000 lb. bull just because he was a male.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> Steve I will supply you with the apples hammer and video tape you seeing if it will work. Of course the bull elk killed a 2,000 lb. bull just because he was a male.


The apple-and-hammer bit works only with our medium-size island deer.
Elk, not so much. (I can't reach that high.)

These two guys will have to either swim further on, to Vancouver Island, or convince an Orcas Island doe that they're really just big deer, or turn LGBTQ.
There just ain't no cow elks around here.
(Judging by Orcas Island culture, I think that the LGBTQ option is probably their best bet.)

Sure as heck, they'd better leave our corncob feeder alone. It can't stand too much more elk-abuse.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Fake News


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

denner12 said:


> Fake News


If its fake news everyone is reporting it.......
https://www.google.com/search?q=Mou...ee&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And, about our elk:
1. Click on: Elk on Orcas | Islands' Sounder
2. Click on: Elk Photographed On Orcas Island
3. Click on: Orcas Island Elk On The Move

Note that Jean and I live just off of Sunderland Road, right on the eastern edge of the golf course, mentioned in the first and second articles.
Note also that we buy beef from John Willis, who saw the elk and is mentioned in the third article. He saw the bear, too.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Cait43 said:


> If its fake news everyone is reporting it.......
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Mou...ee&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs


You mean Yahoo News reported something factual and true? Well I'll be darned. LOL

Lets see, the goats are in a national park, visitors are peeing in their domain and they're removing the goats by way of helicopter? Mmmmmmmmm, Darwin award worthy? This is so incredibly stupid and ridiculous, I just thought it had to be fake news or at least I'd had hoped so.:smt102


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

denner 12 remember it is government logic at work here.


----------

